# Weetabix for Rats? PLEASE HELP!



## xCrazyRatsx (Apr 27, 2013)

Hi I really want to know if I can give my rats weetabix. I know you are allowed to give to rats porridge with warm water but:

Can I give my rats weetabix?

Does it have to be dry or can I add warm water?

xCrazyRatsx


----------



## ThreeMagicBeans (Dec 16, 2012)

Should be absolutely fine, in moderation. However you feed it should be okay also. Depends on your preference, you could give a chunk as a crunchy treat or soft and warm with some milk (or water). Whatever you like.

Ingredients- Wholegrain Wheat (95%), Malted Barley Extract, Sugar, Salt, Niacin, Iron, Riboflavin (B2), Thiamin (B1), Folic Acid.


----------



## Maltey (Jun 26, 2011)

I used to give mine Weetabix mixed with water every week- they absolutely loved it! Now I include it as part of their main diet and they enjoy it dry too, so you could do both


----------



## xCrazyRatsx (Apr 27, 2013)

Thank you @Maltey and @ThreeMagicBeans you have really helped me out!


----------

